# Recently Certified, looking for Job



## tdircksen (Oct 9, 2012)

Tamra Dircksen
5052 County Road 16
Waterloo, IN 46793
260-740-2237
tdircksen1@ivytech.edu



Dear Hiring Manager:


I'm inquiring about future employment possibilities with in your company. I'm a recent graduate of Ivy Tech Community College with a major in Medical Billing and Coding and a recent certified coder.

Along with being a student I have been in banking for several years with jobs as Teller, Vault Teller, Loan Clerk, Loan Auditor, Insurance Tracker and New Accounts Representative. I have participated in American Cancer Society walk-a-thon, United Way Day of Caring and March of Dimes for Babies.

I'm a people person with a blooming personality, motivation to get the job done right the first time and open communication, if I don't understand I'm not afraid to ask questions.

I would love the opportunity to meet with you to further explore job opportunities. I will be happy to provide you with any additional information needed. I can be reached at 260-740-2237.
I look forward to hearing from you.


Sincerely,

Tamra Dircksen

Encl: Resume

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tamra Dircksen
5052 County Road 16				260/740-2237
Waterloo, IN 46793			tdircksen1@ivytech.edu


Career Overview
To obtain a challenging position in a Medical Office that will utilize and enhance the knowledge I have learned. I am committed and motivated with exceptional customer-relation and decision-making skills. I have strong work ethics, professional demeanor and great initiative.

Education

Ivy Tech Community College, Fort Wayne, IN 
Technical Certificate: Outpatient Insurance Coding
Diploma: Medical Assistant Program
AAPC Certification : Medical Coder
Graduated May 2012
•	Anatomy
•	Insurance Billing
•	Advanced Insurance Billing
•	Medical Coding
•	Advanced Medical Coding
•	Medical Terminology

Employment History

Peoples Federal Savings Bank â€“ Waterloo, IN		
September 2007 - Present

*	Customer Service Representative		
*	Cash handling
*	Account Research
*	New Accounts
*	Vault Teller
*	ATM Teller
*	Daily Balancing
*	Appraisal Representative â€“ Ag Department
*	Order appraisal for new loans
*	Cash in and out
*	Daily Balancing

DeKalb Financial Credit Union â€“ Auburn, IN 			
July 1997 â€“ October 2006

*	Customer Service Representative
*	Cash handling
*	Account research
*	New accounts
*	Loan Clerk
*	Prepare Loan Documents
*	Loan Auditor
*	Loan accuracy
*	Insurance Tracker
*	Proper Homeowners and Auto Coverage for loans

Skills

•	Coding
•	Billing
•	Microsoft Word
•	Filing 
•	Microsoft Excel
•	Typing â€“ 38 wmp



References upon request


----------

